# Stop the genital mutilation of U.S. Boys



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

Only needs 20 more signatures.

http://womensrights.change.org/petit...sexual_assault


----------



## brant31 (Jan 11, 2009)

I applaud Randy Hoff's effort, but the description and the petition itself are not very well-written. And the figures are questionable... where did 58% of all American males being intact come from? And the AAP has not just declined to endorse MIC for 2 decades... next year it's FOUR decades, ever since they began issuing statements in 1971.

I could see some Senators and Representatives saying, "Thanks for the concern, but please do your homework before you expect me to help out."


----------



## tlh (Oct 10, 2007)

It's also in the women's rights section even though it only addresses male circumcision but I thought it might be worth supporting anyway.


----------



## jesiyvonne (Sep 24, 2010)

i do find it funny that something regarding males is under women's rights. are a majority of mothers on the forum against circumcision? I am new here, quite an open-minded individual myself but am considering circumcision for our baby if he is a boy. Only because I have cared for infants in the past and saw a very sharp decrease in infections and bad hygiene with boys who were circumcised. Of course as I said I am very open minded, would like to hear more on the subject, just never am any good at navigating forums. That being said, an off topic query, where would one find the threads pertinent to a certain geographical area? Thanks!

-Soon to be mom, due date March 20 2011


----------



## mama24-7 (Aug 11, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *jesiyvonne* 
i do find it funny that something regarding males is under women's rights. are a majority of mothers on the forum against circumcision? I am new here, quite an open-minded individual myself but am considering circumcision for our baby if he is a boy. Only because I have cared for infants in the past and saw a very sharp decrease in infections and bad hygiene with boys who were circumcised. Of course as I said I am very open minded, would like to hear more on the subject, just never am any good at navigating forums. That being said, an off topic query, where would one find the threads pertinent to a certain geographical area? Thanks!

-Soon to be mom, due date March 20 2011









& congratulations on your pregnancy!

please be sure to visit the case against circumcision, here at MDC: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...splay.php?f=44
if you don't read anything else, be sure to read this thread: http://www.mothering.com/discussions...d.php?t=112410
and here is post after post of absolutely no problems w/ intactness: http://www.mothering.com/discussions....php?t=1228068

you said you've seen lots or problems w/ intact children, probably the result of forcible retraction to clean. were any of these children girls? no, because we leave baby girls alone.

you have lots of time to find out all the reasons why genital integrity is important and the norm. your son is lucky your looking at all this now, instead of being another mother to post in the "regret" thread.









again, welcome & i look forward to seeing you around!
sus


----------



## Ron_Low (May 11, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *brant31* 
where did 58% of all American males being intact come from?

That IS the 2006 - 2009 3-year average rate of US infant cutting, according to a report by a CDC rep. at the 2010 AIDS conference in Vienna.


----------

